
Firefox Test Pilot is flying off into the sunset on January 22nd, 2019 - r3bl
https://medium.com/firefox-test-pilot/adios-amigo-51bec2a00072
======
r3bl
Note: I've used the first sentence of the article for the submission, since
"Adios, Amigo" doesn't tell anything useful.

